# the Revolution..



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

You need guns to fight a revolution, not a bunch of tarps and sleeping bags. Besides one good snow and those whiny commie pukes will be running home to their mommies...


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

eaglecaps said:


> View attachment 1185808
> You need guns to fight a revolution, not a bunch of tarps and sleeping bags. Besides one good snow and those whiny commie pukes will be running home to their mommies...


numbers have and will outdo guns, check yer history me well armed friend. and what makes you so sure they dont have guns? who do you think has been buying all the guns in the last couple years, women and young folks, and they like em black.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

FIRST OF ALL I AM NOT YOUR FRIEND. Besides from the looks of what I see I don't think any of them could pass a background check. Look at em, they're all a bunch of dirty hippies and most kids today are scared of guns. Can't wait till Bloomberg throws 'em all out. Why don't you drive to Manhattan and join them so we don't have to hear from you for a while...


----------



## Hankenshooter (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, who p*ssed in your cornflakes?


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

The rich pay their fair share????? Did you not know the top 10% of the wage earners pay 70% of the taxes?
But ,I guess your opnion would change if it were your money they were taking and giving it to dead-beets. It is un-American to penalize someone for doing better.
And those folks at the so-called protest would not be using their lap-tops and I-pods if it were not for capitalism. Some folks are just delusional I guess.:wink:


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Aug 17, 2011)

Curve1 said:


> The rich pay their fair share????? Did you not know the top 10% of the wage earners pay 70% of the taxes?
> But ,I guess your opnion would change if it were your money they were taking and giving it to dead-beets. It is un-American to penalize someone for doing better.
> And those folks at the so-called protest would not be using their lap-tops and I-pods if it were not for capitalism. Some folks are just delusional I guess.:wink:


Do you really think the rich pay for the taxes??? You are very sadly mistaken. The middle class in this country bear the burden of taxes. The rich need to be taxed more. Even political leaders. There is a bill right now going through the senate to do just that.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry but you are wrong. You can check real statistics and see for yourself. The middle class do pay taxes, I'm one of them. 50% of the lower class do not pay taxes.
Out of all the taxed population, the top 10% [folks that make the highest income] pay 70% of the collected taxes.


----------



## hadda (Mar 28, 2011)

Curve1 said:


> Sorry but you are wrong. You can check real statistics and see for yourself. The middle class do pay taxes, I'm one of them. 50% of the lower class do not pay taxes.
> Out of all the taxed population, the top 10% [folks that make the highest income] pay 70% of the collected taxes.


Noone said the middle class don't pay taxes. Quite the opposite.
If everyone could show the sources for the stats they're throwing out there it would make the discussion alot more worthwhile.


----------



## hadda (Mar 28, 2011)

hankenshooter said:


> wow, who p*ssed in your cornflakes?


x2!


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Hankenshooter said:


> Wow, who p*ssed in your cornflakes?


Puppykiller and his mindless liberal sheeple drivel...., that's who.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

hadda said:


> Noone said the middle class don't pay taxes. Quite the opposite.
> If everyone could show the sources for the stats they're throwing out there it would make the discussion alot more worthwhile.


You got it.
Listen up all you youngsters taught by today's modern left/academe. Turn off the TV. Get engaged in life. Start thinking for yourselves instead of regurgitating the latest Daily Show feces.

America is in BIG trouble. 
1/2 of her citizens pay no taxes. 
Don't they enjoy the fruits of our society? Don't they get Police and Fire protection? Don't they benefit from schools, roads, street lights?
Why should ANYONE be allowed to ride for free? 

Look at the back of your 1040 booklet to see where the tax money is going. It'll make you sick.
The IRS Intake numbers can be obtained from the NTU web site for the income side.

http://www.ntu.org/tax-basics/who-pays-income-taxes.html

Top 1% 36.73
Top 5% 58.66
Top 10% 70.47
Top 25% 87.30
Top 50% 97.25
Bottom 50% 2.25

I fear the day when there's more people on the take than people paying in. On that day we move from Socialism to Communism.
I pray I will not be here to see the brainwashed youth of today scream in unison, " What happened?"


----------



## wapiti16b (Jun 23, 2009)

What Three Toe said ! , EXACTLY !!!!!!
"The only problem with Socialism is eventually you run out of other peoples money to spend " quote by Lady Margaret Thatcher !


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I am one of the top 5% earners in this country and i do it the old fashion way. I EARN every penny by working 80+ hour weeks for the last 20 years. I have missed more family events, dinners, games and milestones because of my occupation. Do not feel sorry for me but believe me when i say that i have paid more than my share to this broken system of unbalanced taxation. My state and federal taxes exceed 200k/year and my debt from years of grad school will follow me to my grave. It makes me sick to my stomach when i hear the OWS crowd call out for a salary cap in our country! This is socialistic nonsense and history has already opined on this failed model! As for a revolution, only time will answer that one.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

I guess my take is this........it is not WHO pays the taxes as much as who is COLLECTING the taxes......how much $$$$ that represents, how poorly the judgement is applied to that spending.........and how so many feel that PRIVLEGES are RIGHTS.
I do not care that the rich pay "X" percent, it is that the amount represented by "X" is obscene for ANYONE to have to be responsible for......I really am disgusted that those who receive the benefits of those tax dollars feel more "entitled" to that money than those who earn it. It is OUTRAGEOUS that the we pay the Gov't so much..........when a disproportionate few are the beneficiaries.....or even worse , the current mindset is that we ALL should be "beneficiaries". Where in the Heck did that come from ?????????
Ridiculous.......they should take less and allow us to disburse our own........The Gov't belongs in defense, and regulation of interstate trade and infrastructure, and defending OUR borders as a sovereign nation.........not Health Care, Social Welfare,Tax Regulation, Environmental Protection, The UN.........the largest scams ever perpetrated on us as people.


----------



## OldeDelphArcher (Dec 10, 2009)

Well said, but i dont think Bloomberg will throw them out because he is the biggest communist anti gun anti american of them all. He has stripped New Yorkers of almost all of their rights including the right to own guns in NY City.


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

eaglecaps said:


> FIRST OF ALL I AM NOT YOUR FRIEND. Besides from the looks of what I see I don't think any of them could pass a background check. Look at em, they're all a bunch of dirty hippies and most kids today are scared of guns. Can't wait till Bloomberg throws 'em all out. Why don't you drive to Manhattan and join them so we don't have to hear from you for a while...


hey eaglecraps, just keep thinking the youth of this country is just gonna sit back and do nothing, and keep right on thinking about how well protected you think you are because you live in a nice home with a few guns in yer closet, hee, hee...
the people who will turn things around in this land and really shake things up are not going to be middle aged heros like you who are comfortable and think they are going to protect the things they "have" with a few thousand rounds of ammo and an AR. you my fine feathered friend will never be part of what changes things in this country, you will only be part of what makes this country wrong, you wanna keep things just the way they are...
well my freind wake up and look into the eyes of Americas youth, this is the first generation that has absolutely nothing to look foward to "Nothing to lose". and they out number the happy comfies like U by the millions and will grow every day. 
yes my friend make fun of Americas youth and take them lightly and continue to ignore their voices, sit in your home and count your bullets and clean your guns and keep imagining just how safe you are when the numbers of "have nots" continues to grow day by day.
America will be saved and it wont be by Sarah Palin worshiping T-bags like yerself.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

wolfkiller said:


> hey eaglecraps, just keep thinking the youth of this country is just gonna sit back and do nothing, and keep right on thinking about how well protected you think you are because you live in a nice home with a few guns in yer closet, hee, hee...
> the people who will turn things around in this and really shake things up are not going to be middle aged heros like you who are comfortable and think they are going to protect the things they "have" with a few thousand rounds of ammo and an AR. you my fine feathered friend will never be part of what changes things in this country, you will only be part of what makes this country wrong, you wanna keep things just the way they are...Wolf......you may want to look at what has historically driven this country.........it has never been the youthful idealog.......it has benn freedom driven realists. Yes many want to maintain the fundamental principles that have directed this country successfully, instead of compromising and capitulating to the socialistic tendencies that have destroyed governments and societies for centuries
> well my freind wake up and look into the eyes of Americas youth, this is the first generation that has absolutely nothing to look foward to "Nothing to lose". and they out number the happy comfies like U by the millions and will grow every day. Having spent time in some 17 foreign countries , most of which teaching those who dream of the freedom we have here), to fight the oppression and lack of opportunity that they are subject to..........I find it laughable that you and those of your ilk believe that they have "nothing to lose".....when you want to simply GIVE away (or choose to expect others will) the advantages provided to you simply because you stand on US soil , and "Nothing to look forward to"......when , like it or not......there is opportunity to succeed everywhere around......but you have to EARN it.......not by.... not working, a college education, (which I have), or birth right. Maybe you should visit Central America and see for yourself what a lack of opportunity really entails, make a difference, join the Peace Corp, the Job Corp, a Christian mission. etc., (I doubt many of you have the fortitude to join our military).....all GREAT organizations where you can make a difference that folks (including the occupiers) will understand
> yes my friend make fun of Americas youth and take them lightly and continue to ignore their voices, sit in your home and count your bullets and clean your guns and keep imagining just how safe you are when the numbers of "have nots" continues to grow day by day.Keep believeing that the "have nots" have no choice.........eventually they will not..........what they have is the same opportunity we all have......start somewhere and EARN it.........half of the occupy people I have seen are all ready part of the social welfare system because of decisions THEY made......the other half are complaining of a lack of work suitable enough to pay off their student loans.......which incidentally was also THEIR choice to take out. Every generation of Americans has had it's share of social issues, ultimately it is how we deal with the adversity that creates a signature for a generation.
> America will be saved and it wont be by Sarah Palin worshiping T-bags like yerself.


Read it , refute it if you wish.........but make no mistake, the platform that this country was founded on was specifically designed to avoid the neccessity of Armed Revolution, but allowed for its application. It was meant to create an environment of SELF Government and responsibility.......and while I do not refute that a lack of leadership in the political structure has created a situation of grave disorder..........it does not require a change of the system......it requires a retraction to the intended structure.........the Constitution.......a document written by men who fully understood the responsibilities of Freedom.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Read it , refute it if you wish.........but make no mistake, the platform that this country was founded on was specifically designed to avoid the neccessity of Armed Revolution, but allowed for its application. It was meant to create an environment of SELF Government and responsibility.......and while I do not refute that a lack of leadership in the political structure has created a situation of grave disorder..........it does not require a change of the system......it requires a retraction to the intended structure.........the Constitution.......a document written by men who fully understood the responsibilities of Freedom. * POSTED BY: alwayslookin*


That statement is what our country is in dire need of. Back to original structure....if only our politicians of both parties would read this statement, maybe they would take their oath to uphold the Constitution.... seriously.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

Curve1 said:


> Read it , refute it if you wish.........but make no mistake, the platform that this country was founded on was specifically designed to avoid the neccessity of Armed Revolution, but allowed for its application. It was meant to create an environment of SELF Government and responsibility.......and while I do not refute that a lack of leadership in the political structure has created a situation of grave disorder..........it does not require a change of the system......it requires a retraction to the intended structure.........the Constitution.......a document written by men who fully understood the responsibilities of Freedom. * POSTED BY: alwayslookin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK.......the FBI just tapped my phone............but I stand by the statement. I think part of your post is missing.........and they just tapped yours too LOL.
I love the fact that the occupy folks can protest.........I just think they do not actually know how to be effective. And they sure as heck do not know what it is they actually would be getting with their agenda actually enacted.

Oh..and Roger THAT Curve1.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

It is really funny when I see the occupy folks talking on their I-phones and using their lap-top computers.....wonder if that stuff would be available without capitalism???
I believe in the right to the oppurtunity to *pursue*, they believe in the right of equal *outcome*. That doesn't work...Socialism has a 100 year record of failures.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

we can all sit here and ramble about what we believe is right for our land and stand on a stump for this politician or that politician, but the truth is youth will decide, and the OWS thing is only the very beginning of the rumble a huge volcano makes before it blows. yea the ole comfies will sit there and label them socialists, commies, hippies, even nazi's but the truth is most of Americas youth knows very little about any of these old time ideologies nor do they give a crap. they are and will act out of instinct but they do know one thing for sure and that is corporations and the rich are screwing the working middle class of this country. call them socialist, they dont really care???
yousee the youth of America is a much differant species than the youth of other lands, they are the sons and daughters of Americans! smart! brave! innovative! the idling engine and by product of what made this country great. 
so dont waste alot of time getting caught up in the labeling process because to them it means nothing....


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

sits in trees said:


> we can all sit here and ramble about what we believe is right for our land and stand on a stump for this politician or that politician, but the truth is youth will decide, and the OWS thing is only the very beginning of the rumble a huge volcano makes before it blows. yea the ole comfies will sit there and label them socialists, commies, hippies, even nazi's but the truth is most of Americas youth knows very little about any of these old time ideologies nor do they give a crap. they are and will act out of instinct but they do know one thing for sure and that is corporations and the rich are screwing the working middle class of this country. call them socialist, they dont really care???
> yousee the youth of America is a much differant species than the youth of other lands, they are the sons and daughters of Americans! smart! brave! innovative! the idling engine and by product of what made this country great.
> so dont waste alot of time getting caught up in the labeling process because to them it means nothing....


Sits.......I am cool with all of that......but if they are not drawing on history and the experience of others..........youth is not the only answer.
Sometimes ideas are just that .....ideas.......and experience trumps theory........think about it.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

The liberal Socialist are the ones taking money from the working class...I'm one of the working class.
I've never seen a poor man start a company, but I've seen a lot of politicians take my money and give it to someone else.
I'm conservative because I believe the economy will take care of itself if folks keep more of their money...rich and middle class.
I know how to best spend my money, not some Socialist politician.
If the _occupy crowd_ are the youth that will rule our nation...God help us.


----------



## Captain1221 (Oct 26, 2009)

83.275% of all political statistics are made up.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

Captain1221 said:


> 83.275% of all political statistics are made up.



OK, that was high and left.........???????????


----------

